
Why We're Building a Decentralised Professional Network on Blockchain - avadhoot
https://medium.com/joinindorse/why-we-are-building-a-decentralized-professional-network-indorse-8905d831f55a
======
avadhoot
‘Indorse’ is a revolutionary platform using new models of tokenization and
decentralization to change the shape of professional social networking.

I'm Avadhoot from core team. We're building it on Ethereum blockchain. If you
have any question/ideas/feedback, please comment. Would love to discuss!

